# Baby #4 due jan 17 anyone similar ?? :)



## Apple111

Hi all, I am due baby number 4 jan 17.. Others 19, 13 and 3. We thought it would be nice for youngest to have sibling nearer his age. Anyone similar ? :) I have booked private scan for next week due to previous mc and struggling with sickness so finding it harder to keep a secret, just hoping all is ok :) 

Be nice to have some of you nice ladies to share journey with 

Baby dust to all x
Apple x


----------



## Sweetkat

I am due around 15 January with baby number 2. Have had two MMCs after daughter so have already had 3 scans so far and still feeling mega paranoid :(

Happy and healthy nine months :)


----------



## Apple111

Hi sweetkat :) sorry to hear about your losses :( but congrats on your bfp!
Did u pay for your scans ? Or through NHS., they are really fussy where I live and won't do reassurance scans ! Which I think is not fair. Did u see much on scans.. I'll be 8+1 when I have mine fx good outcome x


----------



## Sweetkat

I paid for the scans and saw hearbeat and baby on all 3 starting from 6&3. I am now 8&3 and hardly have any MS today so paranoid sth is wrong :(. This is how it started with my first loss around this far along.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hey apple. Due 2nd Jan with #4 mine are 11, 10 and 3 xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi everyone! Nice to meet others having number four also! :)

Number four for us is due 22ish of January 17.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies sorry not been on for a while , been So shattered lately and sickly &#55357;&#56887;, nice to see a few of us due in jan :) 
I went for my private scan at the weekend , little junior as we have now named it measured 8+3 so I'm 9+1 now :) it was brilliant to see, couldn't believe the detail whilst so tiny. You could actually see it moving about ! :) heartbeat 171bmp, really hope it stays ok, next scan in 15th July.. Hope you at all doing ok .. This feeling sick all day every day is doing my head in though I must admit .. I just keep telling myself it's a good sign but it's difficult when working and with other little ones x I can't remember it wacking me like this in previous pregnancies, I have 3 boys u never know this might be a girl :) as long as it's a healthy baba that's all I want &#65039;xx my boys are great x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How are you all doing xx


----------



## Apple111

Sweetkat said:


> I paid for the scans and saw hearbeat and baby on all 3 starting from 6&3. I am now 8&3 and hardly have any MS today so paranoid sth is wrong :(. This is how it started with my first loss around this far along.

Hi sweetkat sorry just back tracked and read your comment .. How r u doing x 
Apple x


----------



## Apple111

Yo_Yo said:


> Hi everyone! Nice to meet others having number four also! :)
> 
> Number four for us is due 22ish of January 17.

Hi yo yo, we have same due date .. My scan put me 3 days forward to -19th but we will c :) 

Apple x


----------



## AllStar

Hello! 

I'm due 14th Feb with number 4 :) our others are 6, 4 and 2 in a few months. 

Nice to see others having their fourth baby :) 

We had a mc before our third so I'm still feeling really anxious and worried. I've only just stopped testing! :haha:


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies hope u r all well. I'm getting bit fed up of this sickness feeling and so tired .. Hopefully pass soon :) don't know about u ladies but I'm also getting fed up with people's , well some people's reactions when they find out we have number 4 on the way., like are u mad? And another one ! ? Really starting to annoy me we have quite a big gap between numer 2 and 3 so this baby is so our youngest has a little friend to grow up with :) just wish people would mind there own sometimes !! If I only had one they would find fault with that.. And people will also say .. How old are u now ? Sooo annoying , think it must be hormones making me feel it so much .. Oh just says let them get on with it and ignore it.. I just feel like the next comment is gonna get it ha x sorry for vent ! Lol


----------

